# Help using LCD projector with ibook?



## Chris Bourne (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been using a good quality Sony LCD projector with my iBookG4 (Mac OS 10.4.2) for some time with great success. However recently the projector does not pick up an input from the ibook. I tested the projector and it works with a PC with no problems and my partner has also the same ibook which again I tested it on but with the same problem.

Is there some kind of setting I need to enable or check on my ibook? When we plugged in the PC, it just connected up straight away with no probs. 

Your help would be much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 4, 2007)

Any particular reason you have not updated your OS to MacOS X 10.4.10?

As for your projector, I have never had a problem connecting any Mac to any projector. Open the _Displays_ preferences pane, select the *Display* tab, and press _Detect Displays_.


----------



## Chris Bourne (Nov 4, 2007)

I tried clicking the "Detect Displays" tab under system preferences but nothing happened. Any other suggestions?

Chris


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2007)

To me it sounds as if the monitor port were dead. What happens when you attach a normal display to it?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2007)

Did you test the projector on both iBooks - using the same video adapter? (That's the white cable about 6 inches long), or did you have two of those? You wouldn't use that same adapter on a PC laptop. Those adapters can fail, so try another adapter with your iBook.


----------



## Chris Bourne (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Deltamac - I tried it with two different video adapters and neither worked

fryke - I don't have a monitor. It does feel a bit like th monitor port could be dead. But why would that happen on both ibooks? How might I fix the problem?


----------

